# Multiple Drivers Not Working



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently had my Asus laptop in having some tech work done and it ended up getting reformatted. 

As soon as I got it back I ran all necessary updates. I then tried to test out some basic functions like using windows movie maker, recording with the internal mic, and using headphones. All of these failed.

All signs have led to the issue being with the drivers but they all seem to be up to date. Has anyone had any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can manually install the drivers. Use the lastest versions available from Asus.


----------



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

Im running windows 7 32bit on an Asus U5F. Asus lists no options for windows 7. Would the downloads for vista be ok to go with?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sometimes Vista drivers work...the only way to know is to test.

If not, you will need to search for them manually. There is a sticky at the top of the page> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive been trying to find everest but all i can actually find are versions that need to be bought. Im trying some other stuff out. This is a pain in the *** that i didnt see coming.

Update:

New win7 updates were added to the model of my laptop on asus' site. When downloading them, are there any special steps to take?

another update:

My laptop is now able to recognize ethernet cables and the audio drivers work but i am still unable to use movie maker.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Movie Maker is just a software application. If it won't open, try reinstalling.


----------



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive tried that but the more i look at stuff the more it looks like it cant run because my graphics driver is out of date. I cant find a download anywhere for it though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you run the windows upgrade advisor before instlling win 7 Download details: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor can you provide the device id's pci\ven and dev


----------



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

My school's tech department reformatted my computer. I had windows 7 before as well on this computer. Ill have to look around for the device ids though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get the device IDs, or VEN/DEV numbers from device manager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## Tech Elementz (May 14, 2011)

Antii said:


> Ive been trying to find everest but all i can actually find are versions that need to be bought. Im trying some other stuff out. This is a pain in the *** that i didnt see coming.
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


Everest Home Edition is not being maintained anymore "ish" so you would have to download that from a download site. |MG| EVEREST Free Edition 2.20 Download

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download U5F


----------



## Antii (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, so i was looking in my device manager and i saw now errors but i tried updating some of the drivers that seemed to not be working. When i updated my graphics driver and restarted my computer it failed to boot. I did a system, restore and check the drivers again. There were a few base system devices that had errors and my ethernet controller also had one. The first two ids are those two.

PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2382&SUBSYS_1A071043&REV_80
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2382&SUBSYS_1A071043
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2382&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2382&CC_0880

PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_0250&SUBSYS_19051043&REV_03
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_0250&SUBSYS_19051043
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_0250&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_0250&CC_0200

I included these four because they are my graphics card, my sound card and a couple CD/DVD drivers that i think may be faulty because i am unable to play things in my disk drive.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_10431993&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_10431993

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2804&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2804&SUBSYS_80860101

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_17021043&REV_12
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_17021043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&CC_0300

IDE\DiskHitachi_HTS545050B9A300_________________PB4OC60N
IDE\Hitachi_HTS545050B9A300_________________PB4OC60N
IDE\DiskHitachi_HTS545050B9A300_________________
Hitachi_HTS545050B9A300_________________PB4OC60N
GenDisk

IDE\CdRomMATSHITA_DVD-RAM_UJ892AS________________1.00____
IDE\MATSHITA_DVD-RAM_UJ892AS________________1.00____
IDE\CdRomMATSHITA_DVD-RAM_UJ892AS________________
MATSHITA_DVD-RAM_UJ892AS________________1.00____
GenCdRom


Im a bit worried that the graphics card may be causing issues.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The first one(VEN_197B&DEV_2382) is for a card reader J micron card reader> ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/CardReader/Windows/JMB38X_WinDrv_R1.00.57_WHQL.zip

Second one(VEN_197B&DEV_0250) is the Jmicron gigabyte eithernet controller> ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/Ethernet/Windows/JMC2xx_WinDrv_R0.0.28.5_WHQL.zip


HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_10431993&REV_1003
conexant 20585 smartAudio HD > http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/6na127ww.exe

VEN_8086&DEV_2804 and 8086&DEV_0046 are Intel Video and sound run the Intel driver update utility > Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------

